# Extreme Schaumbildung auf Teichoberfläche



## JeeperS22 (8. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe wie auch im letzten Jahr Probleme damit, dass sich ziemlich viel Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche  bildet. Wie genau kann ich dieses Problem beseitigen? Meinen Filter, Oase Biosmart 36000 habe ich gestern wieder angeschlossen. Fische wurde natürlich aufgrund der kälteren Wassertemperatur noch nicht gefüttert. Ich gelesen, dass der Schaum nichts negatives ist, allerdings ist dieser gerade schön anzusehen. Es gibt wohl noch einen Eiweißabschäumer, von günstig bis teuer, würde dieser was bringen und wie genau funktioniert der Eiweißabschäumer? Gibt es ein Mittel, um den Eiweißgehalt im Teich zu senken?

PS: ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Forum ausgewählt, sonst bitte den Beitrag verschieben, danke!
lg


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2015)

JeeperS22 schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl noch einen Eiweißabschäumer, von günstig bis teuer, würde dieser was bringen und wie genau funktioniert der Eiweißabschäumer? Gibt es ein Mittel, um den Eiweißgehalt im Teich zu senken?


Schau dich hier im Forum um, gibt einige zu abschäumer.
Die lassen sich auch prima für wenig Geld selber machen. Du kannst ja ein dünnes Rohr nehmen, weil du kein Wasserfördern willst.

Dann würde ich dir raten viel mehr Pflanzen ein zu setzen. Persönlich nutze ich auch wie du Töpfe auf der Folie. Nur ich nehmen die viel größer.

Schon mal überlegt so Baumarktkübel zu nutzen. Die gibt es in Eckig und rund. Die lassen sich auch flacher Schneiden.

Sind die Bilder aus deiner Bauzeit? Die Folie am Rand würde ich noch mit flachen Steinen/Platten abdecken. Schau mal bei einem Steimmetz in deiner Ecke, ob du da was passenden aus der Schrottkiste bekommen kann. Polierte Platten lassen sich ggf. auch umdrehen.


PS...wie ist die Palme durch den Winter gegangen. Hast du den Stamm beheizt?


----------



## JeeperS22 (8. März 2015)

Danke für deine Hinweise. Die Bilder sind von heute Mittag. Der Teich selber ist vom letztes Jahr Sommer. Die Folie wird in den nächsten Woche mit Natursteinen abgedeckt. 

PS: Die Palme ist bis zu -28 Grad winterhart und wurde nur eingepackt, da diese Dauerfrost nicht so verträgt. Es ist nichts beheizt wurden.


----------



## samorai (8. März 2015)

Hallo!
Nach dem Winter macht man für gewöhnlich ein paar Wasserwechsel, ich habe viele Pflanzen im Uferbereich und trotzdem schäumt das Wasser nach dem Winter.
Ist ja auch ganz klar, alles setzt sich im Winter zur Ruhe. Bakterien und Pflanzen erwachen erst wieder bei 12-14 Grad.

Wenn Du eine Bepflanzung haben möchtest die rund um den Teich wachsen soll, dann nehme doch eine Maurergase, das eine Ende auf Grund legen, mit Steinen halten und fixieren, dann Dein Teichsubstrat aufschütten und die Gaze darüber klappen, dann mit ein Messer Kreuze in die Gaze schneiden und die Pflanze rein setzen. Mit den Jahren wird alles verwachsen, dann sieht man die Gaze auch nicht mehr.
Dadurch erhälst Du ein richtiges bepflanztes Ufer und nicht so ne "Topf-Wirtschaft", ein Topf, kein Topf sieht irgendwie hilflos oder gekünstelt aus.
Das ist natürlich meine Ansicht, die für Dich richtige Entscheidung triffst nur Du allein.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (8. März 2015)

JeeperS22 schrieb:


> Die Palme ist bis zu -28 Grad winterhart


*Trachycarpus fortunei




*wird bis -17 °C angegeben und soll die winterharte schlecht hin sein.
*wagnerianus* sogar bis -18°C aber die ist eigentlich kleiner.....was ist das für eine Palme?


----------



## JeeperS22 (8. März 2015)

Sry. Es ist die trachycarpus. Hatte irgendwas mit -28 Grad im Kopf. Ist wohl nur -18 Grad. Aber bei uns im Rheinland ist es eigentlich nie so kalt.


----------



## Micha61 (9. März 2015)

Hallo Jeeper,

billigstes Mittel, um den Eiweißgehalt zu senken, ein TWW, so 20% sollten reichen und dann abwarten.


LG Micha


----------



## JeeperS22 (10. März 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Eiweißabschäumer Osaga Turbocleaner TC3?


----------



## Micha61 (11. März 2015)

Moin Jeeper,

leider keine Erfahrung mit dem TC3, aber mein veralteter "Abschäumer", nennt sich Wasserhahn und der funzt seit Jahren.
Schieb doch jetzt keine Panik, wegen der paar Bläschen, mach einen TWW und warte, bis die Bakkis aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen.
Das wird schon !!


LG Micha


----------



## Nori (15. März 2015)

Ich bin heuer auch etwas früher mit der Wiederinbetriebnahme des Filters dran - er läuft seit Freitag wieder.
Ich hab auch solche Bläschen über die gesamte Oberfläche verteilt - die verschwinden schon wieder, da brauchst du nichts machen.
Ob das wirklich was mit Eiweiß zu tun hat???

Gruß Nori


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Hi

solch eine Schaumbildung ist bei neuen Teichen ziemlich normal. Sollte sich in einigen Wochen legen.


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2015)

Bin jetzt mal wieder am Teich gewesen - leichte Schambildung ist immer noch festzustelllen - ABER - hammermässig klares Wasser - der UVC ist noch nicht am Netz - ich denke das passt schon!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Frankia (27. Mai 2015)

Ich habe im Moment auch mit übermäßiger Schaumbildung zu kämpfen. Habe seit kurzem auf ein anderes Fischfutter umgestelllt (Hikari) und dann passiert es, das mein EWS jeden Morgen "überläuft". Auch auf der Oberfläche des Vorfilters sind größere Schaummengen:


----------



## Frankia (27. Mai 2015)

Ich habe seit meinem Futterwechsel (Hikari) ein großes "Eiweiß-Problem". Jeden Morgen läuft mein EWS "über", das hatte ich noch nie. Auch auf der Oberfläche im Vorfilter sind Schaumreste. Liegt es am Futter oder könnten hier andere Ursachen eine Rolle spielen. Ich bekomme auch mein Wasser nicht klar trotz UVC.


----------



## Micha61 (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo Reinhold,

wenn die Daten, im Profil noch stimmen, würd ich den Besatz reduzieren.
Eine Futterumstellung, soll immer langsam erfolgen, damit die Verdauung der Koi, sich darauf einstellen kann.


Frankia schrieb:


> könnten hier andere Ursachen eine Rolle spielen.


haben sie evtl. gelaicht ?


Frankia schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch mein Wasser nicht klar trotz UVC.


wie alt ist die Lampe ?
Ich würde einen TWW machen und weniger füttern, Abwarten und Geduld haben.

LG Micha


----------



## Frankia (27. Mai 2015)

Hi Micha, 
das Problem tauchte erst nach dem Futterwechsel auf...........
abglaicht haben sie nicht..........
die Lampe ist 1 Jahr alt.......


----------



## Micha61 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Reinhold,



Frankia schrieb:


> das Problem tauchte erst nach dem Futterwechsel auf...


dann


Micha61 schrieb:


> ch würde einen TWW machen und weniger füttern, Abwarten und Geduld haben.





Frankia schrieb:


> die Lampe ist 1 Jahr alt....


dann würd ich sie wechseln.

LG Micha


----------



## krallowa (28. Mai 2015)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhold,
> 
> 
> dann
> ...


Moin,
dazu mal die Frage an alle: Wann wechselt ihr die UVC?
Jährlich, alle 2 Jahre, je nach Trübung im Teich  oder was hat sich da bewährt?


----------



## lollo (28. Mai 2015)

krallowa schrieb:


> Frage an alle: Wann wechselt ihr die UVC?


Hallo,

nach den Angaben der Hersteller, und diese geben ca. 8000 Betriebsstunden an.


----------



## Nori (28. Mai 2015)

Ich wechsle die TL-Röhre alle 2 Jahre (55 Watt) - da hat sie zwar noch nicht ganz ihre möglichen Betriebsstunden beieinander, aber die Wirkung lässt im 2-ten Jahr schon deutlich nach.
Wenn jemand aber seine UVC kleiner dimensioniert hat (z.B. 18 Watt PL-Röhre bei 10.000 Liter etc.) dann sollte das Wechselintervall auf ein Jahr verkürzt werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Micha61 (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,



lollo schrieb:


> nach den Angaben der Hersteller, und diese geben ca. 8000 Betriebsstunden an.


egal was die Hersteller angeben, wenn das Teil eine Saison läuft, würd ich jedes Jahr, eine Neue einbauen.


LG Micha


----------



## lollo (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

wenn bei dir die Saison 365 Tage lang ist, passt es ja auch, ist aber nicht bei jedem so.


----------



## Micha61 (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo lollo,



lollo schrieb:


> wenn bei dir die Saison 365 Tage lang ist,


ist sie



lollo schrieb:


> passt es ja auch


meine brennt nur 2 Wochen im Jahr, daher muss ich nicht so oft wechseln.


LG Micha


----------



## Frankia (31. Mai 2015)

inwieweit ist eigentlich hoher Eiweißgehalt  im Teich schädlich?
Übermaßiger Wuchs von Schwebealgen?


----------



## lollo (31. Mai 2015)

Micha61 schrieb:


> meine brennt nur 2 Wochen im Jahr, daher muss ich nicht so oft wechseln.


Hallo,

meine benutze ich schon ca. 5 Jahre, auch nur bei Bedarf, Brenndauer im Teichbuch registriert.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2015)

Frankia schrieb:


> inwieweit ist eigentlich hoher Eiweißgehalt  im Teich schädlich?
> Übermaßiger Wuchs von Schwebealgen?


Nicht nur das daraus Nahrung für Algen ensteht, sondern mehr das für die Umsetzung u.A. Flavobakterien sich schlagartig vermehren, diese können jedoch dem Fischbestand vollständig infizieren und töten.

LG René


----------

